# LR CC - Editing in Photoshop as PSD?



## Chris Wimlett (Nov 26, 2018)

One of the things that's holding me back from switching finally to LR CC, is the lack of an option to edit raw files in Photoshop using PSD format.  I'll admit that I'm not 100% sure of the advantages of PSD vs TIFF, but do know that TIFFs are about 50% bigger on my system.  Apart from size, is there any disadvantage to using TIFFs?


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 26, 2018)

No disadvantages to using TIF, and every reason to do so in preference to using PSD which is proprietary. The things TIF can't do are rather obscure, and if you save the TIF with the compressed option, size is similar too.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks John, I can't see an option to save TIFF as compressed is this a setting somewhere in PS?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 26, 2018)

It's a Lightroom preference:


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks Hal, those preferences are for Classic, not LR CC, but I'd not spotted this option so have set it for if I stay with Classic.


----------

